# What do yall think?



## biggabuck (Jun 24, 2012)

Will the powers that be extend the Snapper season because of the weather or will they let it stand as it is and watch all the people along the coast lose what they had if anything beacuse there has only been about 10 days that we could go out.  I sure hope they do!!!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 25, 2012)

I think they will say we went over our quota and there will be no extension...


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 25, 2012)

Of course we did i guess it was my 4 that put it ove rthe top!!!   I sure hope they dont i've got the itch!! boy im glad im not down there right now!!!


----------



## wcg2 (Jun 25, 2012)

From past decisions made probably not. I know it has been rough but I was in PCB the week of 6-16-12 thru 6-23-12 and I went offfshore everyday in a 22ft. Proline and hammered the snapper, gag grouper, red grouper and black snapper. My 75 year old mother accompanied me on 3 of these trips and the seas were 3-5 everyday. Wednesday thru Friday were great with calm seas at times. Sort of like going to Kansas or Iowa deer hunting in December. If it is snowing with 30 miles an hour wind do you go home or do what you can. If I tow my boat 350 miles I am going fishing regardless with safety of utmost concern and I never was threatened in PCB although it wasnt for the seasick kind but the fishing was awesome. After last week I am heading back July 5th for a 3 day bonus trip on the gags which will be in season!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 25, 2012)

wcg2 said:


> From past decisions made probably not. I know it has been rough but I was in PCB the week of 6-16-12 thru 6-23-12 and I went offfshore everyday in a 22ft. Proline and hammered the snapper, gag grouper, red grouper and black snapper. My 75 year old mother accompanied me on 3 of these trips and the seas were 3-5 everyday. Wednesday thru Friday were great with calm seas at times. Sort of like going to Kansas or Iowa deer hunting in December. If it is snowing with 30 miles an hour wind do you go home or do what you can. If I tow my boat 350 miles I am going fishing regardless with safety of utmost concern and I never was threatened in PCB although it wasnt for the seasick kind but the fishing was awesome. After last week I am heading back July 5th for a 3 day bonus trip on the gags which will be in season!



I will be down there from sat to sat give me a shout.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope to be back down real soon !  The week of the 9th thru the 17th was aweful just like the first week. That's my easeon for hope for a extension I know its just a wish !!


----------



## fishbit (Jun 26, 2012)

From an e-mail I recieved....
While seeking an extension of the red snapper season is something we all want to see, the reality is that the current mrip data system is not capable of responding to data quick enough to see an extension past July 10.  The data is collected in waves of 2 months each starting with Jan/feb, mar/apr, may/june, etc.  The 3rd wave does not end until the end of June.  The data will not be available even for an estimate until the end of July, if then.  Assuming we are all correct in that the estimate indicates we are under quota after July 10, action would have to be taken by the NMFS regional director, dr crabtree, and due to all the regulatory - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - such as fed register notices, etc, the earliest we could see additional days would be in Sept.



I am passing this on so folks do not get hopes up of fishing for red snapper past July 10. Frankly, it just ain’t possible under the current regulatory system we are managed by.  I do not wish to get into any long drawn back and forth with anyone on this as the above comes from my years long knowledge and working with the data system.  I do not support the system and have fought for over 20 years to change it.  Fact is, it is what it is and until it is changed do not look for anything different.

Bob Zales, II 

Open Letter to NMFS-Gulf Council ---Snapper Season Extension  June 24, 2012 



Please extend the snapper season due to the many missed days from unusually bad weather already this June. In our area many charter boats have missed 9 days already and looks like 3 or 4 more the next few days. Smaller recreational boats have missed up to 15 days already. I have been asked to write this representing all members of The Recreational Fishing Alliance along the Gulf Coast, my customers -- who have missed trips and are hoping to go later in the season, and for myself. These additional days need to be added on in July while families are still on vacation and school is out, for all to enjoy. Not like was done before-in the fall. We need everyone to call or write Steve Southerland who is pushing for an extension for us.  Please contact  Steve through  melissa.thompson@mail.house.gov   or call 850-785 0812  and you can contact the Gulf Council - Steve Bortone –888 833 1844  info@gulfcouncil.org 



               Thanks, 

Capt.   Tom Adams- Mexico Beach Charters 

Recreational Fishing Alliance- Chairman- Forgotten Coast Chapter 

311 Nutmeg St, Port St Joe, Fl 32456 

850 -381-1313  www.mexicobeachcharters.com  or .net


----------



## wcg2 (Jun 26, 2012)

What are the chances that red snapper will be extended through July 10th ?


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 26, 2012)

No chance , NMFS & NOAA hates recreational anglers. They only care about the commercial boats.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 26, 2012)

Well just know we HATES those people also.


----------



## seachaser (Jun 27, 2012)

zero chance


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 27, 2012)

No way, not a chance.....


----------



## Slayer (Jun 28, 2012)

hmmm...lets ponder this....the same people that have reduced the season from 12 full months down to a 40 day season,,,, I'm sure they will recognize that approx 25 of the 40 days were practically "unfishable"  and find it in their hearts to "allow" us to have some make-up days in order to be fair.......riiiiiiiight, go with that.


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 28, 2012)

never say never the plea has been heard and the powers that be now have 60  days to decide weather or not to extend the season!!!  oh yea no snook harvest till next year Sept 1 2013 not 2012.


----------



## wcg2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't know snapper was in until  July 10th. Gonna be a show nuff 3 day bonus trip !


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 29, 2012)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/hot-topics/

not much but a little better..................


----------



## Slayer (Jun 30, 2012)

hate to admit it...but I was wrong....the Gulf Council threw out a 6 day bone


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 30, 2012)

I was wrong, 6 days is better than nothing.


----------



## Matthew8126 (Jun 30, 2012)

H*ll yeah that just made my day. Red snapper here I come!!!:


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 1, 2012)

See now what we can accomplish if we all stand together!!  Or just get lucky?  Now let push for year around extension!!!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 1, 2012)

Accomplished??????   12 months down to 40 days....and they "give" a 6 day extension....and somehow there is a feeling of "accomplished"??????

Its just proof that as a whole, we as Americans have settled and accepted that the Government is in charge of everything....Its a disgrace of the "acceptance" we have come to take as the ordinary.

I truly hope that we as a Country wake up, or we will also go the way of every other society that has allowed their Government to become not only their leaders but also their caretakers ....


Nuff said


----------



## biggabuck (Jul 1, 2012)

No i completely agree!!  but as the people of this one time great country we have to stand together. The voice of one is heard by none the voice of all is heard by all!!!! Until we all stand up there's not alot a few of us can do.  I just want to catch fish and be left alone. I guess i could do like one of the guys on the hull truth and say f the man and fish for snapper year round and not worry about the Dnr.   My last statement wa just a poke at myself. Like i said all i want to do is fish!!  Feed my addiction!!


----------



## Slayer (Jul 1, 2012)

biggabuck said:


> No i completely agree!!  but as the people of this one time great country we have to stand together. The voice of one is heard by none the voice of all is heard by all!!!! Until we all stand up there's not alot a few of us can do.  I just want to catch fish and be left alone. I guess i could do like one of the guys on the hull truth and say f the man and fish for snapper year round and not worry about the Dnr.   My last statement wa just a poke at myself. Like i said all i want to do is fish!!  Feed my addiction!!



This is the mentality that allows a few to control many....and I agree, that one person doesnt stand a chance....all I would ask is that if you really want...."just want to catch fish and be left alone" ...be vocal, be loud, at every opportunity that presents itself......

be bold now, or prepare to look back on a 40 day season as "the good ole days"......the same people that have stripped us of our rights and liberties are marching towards Sector separation and catch shares as fast as they can ........


----------

